# I need a fast reply-Bloated/swollen belly and fins losing colour



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got a betta that has a swollen belly. I started noticing it about 3-4 weeks ago and thought he was just bloated from getting to the food first and eating too much in his community tank. So I went through the whole fasting process and thought I had things under control. He is now in his little 1.5 to 2 gallon critter keeper. He still has the swollen belly but now I have noticed that his fins are loosing colour and looking paper thin. I can see through them. He is a cambodian so they are usually a dark red. His poop is also white. He is eating and acting normal. I am going to petsmart tonight. So my questions are
1.What is wrong with him?
2. What do I need to buy at petsmart to cure him?
(Please, please, please reply quickly because I am going to petsmart tonight and I need to know what to get)

Housing 
What size is your tank?1.5 to 2 gallon critter keeper (this is temporary)
What temperature is your tank? 74 to 76
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no but my house is kept warm enough
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta food and freeze dried bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times a day, 2 pellets per meal

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every 2 to 4 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? top fin betta water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Bloated/swollen belly, thin, see-through, frail fins
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? it hasnt
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Bloated belly-3-4 weeks ago. Fins-within the week
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Clean water and stress coat in the water.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? Ummmm well I got him within the past 4 months


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

is his poop is white and stringy? .. if it is then it sounds like an internal infection/bacteria ..

if it isn't white and stringy and it's just bloat .. then get epsom salt (found at pharmacy) .. and pre-mix 2teaspoon/gallon 
also try to keep him in a dark warm place .. or cover his tank with a towel or something so it's darker

how often is he getting freeze dried bloodworms? and do you pre-soak the freeze dried food? sometime this can make poo a lighter white-ish color


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Well ya I guess it does look a bit stringy but not very much. I would say it looks more normal but is definately white. He gets the bloodworms once a week usually even less than that. But why are his fins looking so bad? He has been in this critter keeper with cleaner water, I thought it would help?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone please help me with what medicine to get? I am going to petsmart tonight and I need to know what to get


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

can u post a picture of him ? is he floating on the top and swimming funny ? does he look swollen ?

if he does then get epsom salt (not found in pet stores .. it's at pharmacys) make sure to get the 100% natural minerals and non-sented non-dyed

i will not recommend what exact meds to buy to dose your betta as i'm not sure what it is that he has .. cus the wrong meds could do more harm then help .. 

if your sure it's an internal thing (and not external like visible signs of fungus ick worms etc) .. then get something that's an antibiotic for internal bacteria infections

dosing with meds could do more harm then help if your not certain what it is


----------



## omgitslph (Jun 14, 2011)

White and stringy is caused by internal parasites start him on 3 tsp of epsom salt per 1 gallon of water. Also if you can go and buy a heater so you can keep his tank around 83-84 degrees. As for medicine I'd suggest API General Cure. You can also soak his food in garlic as that is an natural anti-parasitic and makes his food smell super yummy to him. 

Can you post a picture of his fins, poop and bloat at all? That would help a lot in figuring and confirming things for us.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Blackberry Betta, you'll need epsom salt which you get at a pharmacy or drugstore. If he is eating, you can pick up some Jungle Labs Anti-Parasite Medicated Pellets at Petsmart. I am thinking your guy has an internal parasite problem and perhaps a secondary bacterial infection as well. The pellets will really help with that. However, if he is not eating, pick up Maracyn II and General Cure.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok well he is acting normal and eating normal. But I fear it is dropsy!! He is pineconing and has a swollen belly! But it is just a little bit, you can hardly tell. I find it odd that he is acting completly normal...I have a jar of diced or chopped garlic I am not sure which one. Will that be okay to soak his pellets in? I looks for the Jungle Anti Parasite Pellets but they didn't have them. I did get epsom and started the treatment, btw.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Blackberry. Acting and eating normal is a good sign but the pineconing part isn't. :/ Definitely start with the epsom salt. 3 tsps per gallon since he has begun pineconing a little. If you want to try more aggressive treatment, you can get Maracyn II AND General Cure and treat him with those concurrently.

And yes, you can soak his pellets in the jar of chopped/minced garlic. Just mix a tiny bit of it with some tank water.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Great thanks. I have been treating him for about a week or so now and nothing has changed. He looks the same and is eating the same and his fins are improving! You know I can't even tell if he is pineconing, he kinda looks like it but I am wondering if it is just his scales?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

When you look at him from above, can you see his scales sticking out at all? If you can, he's pineconing. Are you treating him with the epsom salt or with Maracyn II/General Cure?


----------

